# posting pix



## capntrip (Oct 16, 2012)

I have posted pix many times but now for some reason the box to click to post is no longer visible yet people are still posting pix.Is it an issue with my computer or is there website problems.....also the box for smiley faces is no longer seen.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 16, 2012)

I think you are having PC issues - it is working here


----------



## capntrip (Oct 16, 2012)

hmmm the only thing changed on puter is I updated flash player


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 16, 2012)

I have been reading about a lot of problems with Internet Explorer and SMF lately. Things not showing up like the photo tool. If you are using IE try a different browser and see if that works.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 16, 2012)

Yup - that is what I was going to suggest too - Chrome works really well here


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 16, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Yup - that is what I was going to suggest too - *Chrome works really well here*


Chrome works really well everywhere!!! Well except my timesheet!


----------

